

Feynman diagrams by Edward Tufte - yannis
http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=0003oo

======
llimllib
What is the best book(s) to read if you want to understand a bit about QED?

(I understand a bit about quantum physics; the book that helped me the most
was Quantum Reality by Nick Herbert)

edited to add: I want to emphasize that I understand a _tiny_ _tiny_ bit of
qp. I posted this comment hoping that there exists some analogue of Herbert's
book for QED; a book which guides the motivated but non-physicist reader
through the basics of the theory.

~~~
powertower
I am not able rightly to apprehend the kind of confusion of ideas that could
provoke such a question.

~~~
llimllib
I'd appreciate an explanation of why it's nonsensical. (I don't doubt you, I'm
honestly curious)

------
vziard
OF COURSE it was an Airstream owner...

